# Greetings one and all



## Bushrodwoodworks (Aug 18, 2010)

Just signed up been here several times before just looking at info trying to learn what I can. My Dad was a bottle hound so I am just picking up the mantle. I have a trip back up to Missouri to make to get his collection, I look forward to sharing it with you all and learning all I can.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wecome.[]


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!![]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum. []


----------



## glass man (Aug 19, 2010)

HOWDY! BE GREAT TO SEE THE COLLECTION![&:] JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 19, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi bushrod;  Welcome and man of us are here to help you learn about bottles, how they were made, and what ever.  If Hutchison is partr of your name, you already have a foot in the bottle world.  RED M.


----------



## Bushrodwoodworks (Aug 19, 2010)

My given name is Isaac Hutchison, my great grandmother's maiden name was Hutchison, my family name is Birch


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome!  We look forward to seeing you newly acquired collection.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I think you will really like it here. [] stardust~*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome Isaac!


----------

